# warn power pivot or moose hydro kit???



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

as we all know its that time of year we get ready for old man winter to come... i neve rgot around to getting a power angle system... now im def doing it this year since we got bombed with snow an i had to ge toff quad 100 times.. just cuiours on people opnion on which is better or prefer.. money isnt a key so dont worry bout thatl.. just want the low down on which may be better in long haul or faster or which u prefer.. thanks..


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

the warn electric power pivot only fits warn plows. what setup do you
have.ive used their power pivot for at least 4 seasons now w/out
a problem. i do my shop, a few neighbors drives and some sidewalks.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

gettimg a new set up this year got any ideas on that too


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

I used the moose hydro kit last year and it worked flawless. I use it for light commercial work. Small parking lots and residential driveways. The only issue was that I had an older moose 60" and the brackets that bolts between the pushtubes were the wrong width. At some point a few years ago they changed the width of the pushtubes. Nothing a little cutting and welding couldn't fix. The question is do you want an electric motor that turns gears or pumps hydraulic fluid into hydraulic cylinders?


----------

